# Low Key Fitness Pics - C&C



## oldmacman (Dec 26, 2010)

Tackled the fitness shots from starting with low key BW images in mind. Similar to the last set, but a different quality of image. I know 1,3, & 4 are very similar, but we were looking for the most natural pose with a good angle on the head. I think 3 is my favourite for the head while 4 is my favourite torso shot. It's hard to get that soft light without a softbox but I used a strobe with an umbrella camera left and a gridded ring light set up diagonal to the key light on camera right. C&C welcome:

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## changoleon (Dec 26, 2010)

the 1st one looks good


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 26, 2010)

changoleon said:


> the 1st one looks good



Thanks for looking and for the feedback.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2010)

I prefer #3 and #4. Overall, I think #4 is the winner--I like the very subtle highlights on the right-hand side of her...there's faint light on the arm, bust, hand, neck,and both the upper and lower abdomen edge on the camera-right side of the frame...overall, to me #4 shows her fitness and physique off the best...pretty good body she has sculpted!


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I prefer #3 and #4. Overall, I think #4 is the winner--I like the very subtle highlights on the right-hand side of her...there's faint light on the arm, bust, hand, neck,and both the upper and lower abdomen edge on the camera-right side of the frame...overall, to me #4 shows her fitness and physique off the best...pretty good body she has sculpted!



Thanks for the c&c, Derrel. Good comments to build off of for the next time.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm the fan of #3 because her face is so soft in it. Yes I would have lid a bit more light wrapped around like in #4, but not to give up her face and expression in #3.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I'm the fan of #3 because her face is so soft in it. Yes I would have lid a bit more light wrapped around like in #4, but not to give up her face and expression in #3.



Agreed. There is something about that angle with the eyes in number 3 that I really love. I'm sure there is some technical reason, but for now I just like the way it flows. The interesting thing is my wife normally hates to have her photo done, but she is liking the formalized shots. I can't normally do this type of work at home, but I brought my portable studio lights from work for the holidays.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, the curvature of her spine is very C like with a long neck. Think Ballerina.


----------

